# MY FIRST BABY GOAT



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I know that I haven't said anything about my goat being pregnant but she has had a small bag for awhile now but I didn't know when she was due and by the size of her bag did not think she would have it yet but got home to day around 2 or 3 and was walking around up the hill and I hear a baby start to cry and I walk down and there in my calf's pasture is a little baby goat laying down in a little ball crying so I go and pick her up and take her back to her mom and she was thirsty and just started sucking away but we did have to tie the mom to the fence. When I found her she was already dry and pretty clean, this is my doe's first kid and it is a little doeling!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Congrats! So glad you found her!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! Congrats! So glad you found her!


I found were she had her in the goat pen and I guess the baby just got out and couldn't figure out how to get back in to mom.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Brady my buck is polled and I think this new little doeling is polled too!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a cutie! 🥰 
I am so glad you found her and re united her with mom!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, what a cutie! Great job finding her, that’s scary. Congratulations 😊


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Congratulations! Glad you found her and hope mom is happy to be nursing now!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! Congratulations! How adorable! Doesn’t it feel great?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww shes a cutey! Glad you found her!💖💝


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She is so beautiful! I bet you were surprised to find her! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations. Baby goats are so special. I can sit for hours watching mine play.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw! Congratulations! How adorable! Doesn’t it feel great?!


It does


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> She is so beautiful! I bet you were surprised to find her! Congratulations!


I was very surprised!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She looks so fluffy and adorable. What a cute surprise to find. Great job finding her getting mom and her familiar with nursing.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the cute surprise


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

The little baby seems to get more energy everytime I see her, and Annabelle seems to be doing a great job taking care of her! She seems to finally understand that the milk is for the baby and is letting her drink without being tied to the fence.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on the cutie.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

The baby is getting more active every day!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

She's adorable!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Such an attitude she is beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! Love that Spunky look!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Annabelle and the baby are doing great still, the baby is over 12 pounds now and getting into everything she can, I still have not thought of a name yet so for now I just call her baby goat. I will post some pictures of her soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are good.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Agh just sooooo cute! 🥰 What are you gonna name her?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How about princess Anne


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I have been thinking about name's that match her personality and she does kind of have a princess personality but I am still not sure.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Wensday I picked her up and there was wet blood around her umbilical cord so I did not now if that was just part of what happens when it falls off or there was something wrong but we were about to be leaving and wouldn't be back till the next day so I put some wound kote on it and when we came back last night I took some pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually it doesn't bleed. I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

They baby is growing really fast and I think whatever was wrong with her umbilical cord is better now. Annabelle is doing good but she needs to be wormed soon and I don't know if ivermectin is okay for her when she is feeding the baby? Here are my most recent pictures of the baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivermectin is fine for mom


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you, I will give that to her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am sorry I haven't been good at updating y'all on the baby and her mom. Since my last post the baby has finally been named her name is Mollie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Mollie is adorable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice name!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

